# Shaving the belly



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys! I have our grooming routine pretty much down now, but I was watching a vid on youtube and they shaved the underside of the dog. It was a show dog, and it left me curious as to if this is a common practice. I was wondering how many of you with full coated babies do this (if any) and why 
Thanks in advance!
~~Cheri~~


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think it's common practice. I've never done it to Chloe. She really does not have much hair in her underbelly.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is the video I am talking about. He says shave off excess hair.






I had never heard of it either, thats why I was asking.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I shave my boys tummys .


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

What does it do? I mean what is the purpose of it? I thought about doing it when she is full coat just to give her some place that is cool, but I never would have thought they would do it in a show dog!


----------

